# Flame out



## Jthomasdee (Oct 2, 2021)

I know it's been asked before but this is a specific scenario.  Safety question. Getting to specifics right away. Have two bone in pork butts which I started at 1:30 am. Set at 225. Wanted to take about three to four hour nap. Checked one last time around 2:20 and smoker going well, temp looked good, internal temp was still under 100 using the temp sensors that came with the SmokePro DLX. Checked at 5:30 and flame was out. Internal probes showed like 104 for one and 107 for the second. After frantic internet search and waking my wife (another mistake) I decided to restart and press on. It's going right now. Not sure when flame went out but to the touch meat was slightly warm. Was able to get them back on around 6:30. Is the meat safe? It is for a party. I have about 12 hours. Again, bone in, no injections, used to dry rubs, s&p&garlic, and then a BBQ rub. Wife thinks we're good, I'm nervous.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 2, 2021)

Listen to your wife and continue on with the cook. 
Pork butt is considered a whole muscle cut.  Therefore, the inside of the meat is sterile.  
Since you did not inject, you're good to go.
Bacteria is on the surface of the meat.  So that is what we are more concerned about. 
At 225°, the surface temp got hot enough for long enough time to kill bacteria.  
The meat did not spoiled either. 
Increase the smoker temp to 300° and finish the cook. 

Always, use a separate digital probe thermometer with high and low low alarms to monitor chamber temps because "stuff"  happens.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Oct 2, 2021)

You're good to go! I'd be more worried if your wife doesn't get a nap and is tired at the party! But definitely get a thermometer to keep track of smoker temp and an alarm to wake ya.

Ryan


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 2, 2021)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^ yea what they said.
Your good to go!
Enjoy your meal!
Al


----------



## Jthomasdee (Oct 2, 2021)

Jthomasdee said:


> I know it's been asked before but this is a specific scenario.  Safety question. Getting to specifics right away. Have two bone in pork butts which I started at 1:30 am. Set at 225. Wanted to take about three to four hour nap. Checked one last time around 2:20 and smoker going well, temp looked good, internal temp was still under 100 using the temp sensors that came with the SmokePro DLX. Checked at 5:30 and flame was out. Internal probes showed like 104 for one and 107 for the second. After frantic internet search and waking my wife (another mistake) I decided to restart and press on. It's going right now. Not sure when flame went out but to the touch meat was slightly warm. Was able to get them back on around 6:30. Is the meat safe? It is for a party. I have about 12 hours. Again, bone in, no injections, used to dry rubs, s&p&garlic, and then a BBQ rub. Wife thinks we're good, I'm nervous.





SecondHandSmoker said:


> Listen to your wife and continue on with the cook.
> Pork butt is considered a whole muscle cut.  Therefore, the inside of the meat is sterile.
> Since you did not inject, you're good to go.
> Bacteria is on the surface of the meat.  So that is what we are more concerned about.
> ...


Thanks for the info.


----------



## Jthomasdee (Oct 2, 2021)

Jthomasdee said:


> I know it's been asked before but this is a specific scenario.  Safety question. Getting to specifics right away. Have two bone in pork butts which I started at 1:30 am. Set at 225. Wanted to take about three to four hour nap. Checked one last time around 2:20 and smoker going well, temp looked good, internal temp was still under 100 using the temp sensors that came with the SmokePro DLX. Checked at 5:30 and flame was out. Internal probes showed like 104 for one and 107 for the second. After frantic internet search and waking my wife (another mistake) I decided to restart and press on. It's going right now. Not sure when flame went out but to the touch meat was slightly warm. Was able to get them back on around 6:30. Is the meat safe? It is for a party. I have about 12 hours. Again, bone in, no injections, used to dry rubs, s&p&garlic, and then a BBQ rub. Wife thinks we're good, I'm nervous.


Thanks everyone for the replies


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 2, 2021)

Jthomasdee said:


> Thanks for the info.




You're welcome.
The reason why I mentioned increasing the smoker temp to 300° is so that you can try to have the butts finish within your time frame.   They'll handle the increased temp just fine.


----------



## Steve H (Oct 2, 2021)

I've said it before. And I'll say it again. Get a wireless thermo that has high/low alarms. The cost of getting sick. Or asking these questions. And not really knowing that you are getting the right answers based on the info given is not worth the risk.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Oct 2, 2021)

Good job all. Yall must have a great Food Safety  Instructor around here...JJ


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 2, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Good job all. Yall must have a great Food Safety  Instructor around here...JJ




Learned from the best :)


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Oct 2, 2021)

Steve H said:


> I've said it before. And I'll say it again. Get a wireless thermo that has high/low alarms. The cost of getting sick. Or asking these questions. And not really knowing that you are getting the right answers based on the info given is not worth the risk.




With the high price of meat lately, a good wireless thermo set up programmed for monitoring chamber temps will pay for itself.  No one likes throwing out meat if they don't need to.


----------

